
PromoRepublic raises $1.2M for AI which creates social media for small businesse - janober
https://techcrunch.com/2017/06/26/promorepublic-raises-1-2m-for-ai-which-creates-social-media-for-small-businesses
======
PromoRepublic
TechCrunch called us - “WIX for a small business’s social presence”

